# Natalie's new show prospects



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

This is Tina (Aris Overnight Sensation at Natalie's) and Nikki (Chosen Walk on the Wild Side at Natalie's).


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Those are some beautiful puppies, with some splendid poos behind them. I've always though Beth Harris' dogs were beautiful. 

How close are they in age? I can only imagine keeping two show coats during coat change! :scared:


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Those are some beautiful puppies, with some splendid poos behind them. I've always though Beth Harris' dogs were beautiful.
> 
> How close are they in age? I can only imagine keeping two show coats during coat change! :scared:


They are 3 months apart. That makes 3 in coat at my house, quite a handful. Our boy Cash is also from Beth, and he is also quite a stunning dog.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Here is a shot of our boy Cash, Aris Man in Black for Natalie.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh very nice - and cash is dreamy!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Three in coat? Yikes! More than I could handle. Best of luck in the ring.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

jonny cash said:


> Here is a shot of our boy Cash, Aris Man in Black for Natalie.


Hey! That's Saffy's breeder giving you that win lol
Ms. Yvonne Smith, from Kateisha Poodles in New Zealand!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

jak said:


> Hey! That's Saffy's breeder giving you that win lol
> Ms. Yvonne Smith, from Kateisha Poodles in New Zealand!


pretty cool! i didn't know that.


----------

